# Vaping terms



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I’m looking to buy a new battery but unsure of the term “mod” can anybody explain this please.
I’ve had the same 2 batteries for a while and times move on.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Mod basically means a modified device. 

Mod is mostly used when people say they want a new system. 

What is it you currently use? I usually just get a pre built branded one like a SMOK or Aspire kit. Comes with the tank, coil to start you off and the battery pack. Some good ones to be had for £50


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Mod in vaping terms is what powers the tank ie what you put the batteries in 

what batteries are you currently using and what is your current setup 

I run a minikin v3s with a rebuildable tank on samsung 30 Q's and last a couple of days of resonable vaping ant 90+ watts i get mine from Fogstar they usually run a discount day every friday and always come supplied with a protective case


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I use a Eleaf istick 40w but I’ve just bought a nautilus gt tank (which is brilliant) but I don’t have enough power so wanting to upgrade. Thanks guys.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Modding is basically just like modding your car. Noone can leave it standard and the need to change/upgrade becomes too much for some.

If the current batteries you use work fine, just buy them providing you are happy with the vape you have.

I dont get all the fancy mod stuff. I use a coolfire IV and a standard tank, not smoked in 5 years now, which was the whole point of vaping for me in the first place.


----------

